# Budget Hydronic System pics



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Baxi Luna 710 Fi combi boiler with underfloor lace up, 1 zone 4 loops... the joist bays are not insulated yet...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No heat transfer plates?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

whats up with the shark bite on the pex


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats is a bit overkill on the hole in the floor for that one pipe don't you think.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> No heat transfer plates?


the joist bays get rolled and sealed up with astro bubble wrap...

http://www.eagle-mt.com/radiantmax/Astro-Foil.php


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> whats up with the shark bite on the pex


We badly kinked the tubing lacing it in the joist bay. I did not like the fact the crimp couplings stocked at my supplier were choked down and not full port. So we decided sharkbites  i hope it will be fine on a 15psi closed loop



Ron said:


> Thats is a bit overkill on the hole in the floor for that one pipe don't you think.


I cant remember but i believe there was a reason for it it does look goofy..


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

awesome job dude!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Heat transfer plates will give you better heat transfer. Economically a better idea. What brand of panel was that?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> Heat transfer plates will give you better heat transfer. Economically a better idea. What brand of panel was that?


the foil works pretty good i gotta look into the plates though... the panel i believe is a myson..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> the joist bays get rolled and sealed up with astro bubble wrap...
> 
> http://www.eagle-mt.com/radiantmax/Astro-Foil.php


remember to leave an air space between the floor and the insulation


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The foil you are using has a weird R value

*Tested R-Values: *15 (Down), 7.31 (Horizontal), 5.4 (Up)

Why would the R value change the way you would install it.

Around here our stuff has one given R value no matter where it is installed.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

why not old fashioned batt insulation? R-22 is what we use here. keeps you in line with the 3:1 ratio of any floor coverings.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

highpoint said:


> why not old fashioned batt insulation? R-22 is what we use here. keeps you in line with the 3:1 ratio of any floor coverings.


woud your R22 batt insulation still have an R22 rating if you laid it horizontal in the floor joist :blink:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Also the foil is reflective. Another advantage.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

highpoint said:


> why not old fashioned batt insulation? R-22 is what we use here. keeps you in line with the 3:1 ratio of any floor coverings.


 bubble foil then r22 foil back fiberglass


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

where is your expansion tank, pressure reducer, and backflow?
did you stick that pvs into the metal venting? does the pvc go all the way through the roof?
bubble wrap? what is the r value of your bubble wrap?
how thick is the floor? is there carpet upstairs? do you know what the r-value is for the existing floors?
how much did you charge for that job?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Turd Herder said:


> where is your expansion tank, pressure reducer, and backflow?
> did you stick that pvs into the metal venting? does the pvc go all the way through the roof?
> bubble wrap? what is the r value of your bubble wrap?
> how thick is the floor? is there carpet upstairs? do you know what the r-value is for the existing floors?
> how much did you charge for that job?


:laughing: You need to look into the baxi lunas all the componets are built into the unit... pump , expansion tank, air elimination, flat plate exchanger etc i dont have on auto feeder on this install its a manually filled system like whats commonally done in europe. 

Keep in mind this is a modulating combi domestic and heating boiler it has a three way valve that switches right over to prioritize domestic needs... As for the venting this is a direct vent unit with concentric vent kit powder coated aluminium with special silicone gaskets with clamps not pvc. The existing flue from a forced air furnace was used as a conduit for the new baxi venting and yes straight up to the roof you think i'm some kind of hack huh..?

I know its a lil ghetto but my tubing installation functions properly... and wtf dont worry how much was charged:no:


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

th r value of that bubble wrap is largely exaggerated by the manufacturer. Also, if you want goo heat transfer, the tubing should be stapled up to the subfloor with the heat transfer plates like one of the other members suggested. I would not say you are a hack, the work is clean. Have you thought of joining the RPA?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Turd Herder said:


> th r value of that bubble wrap is largely exaggerated by the manufacturer. Also, if you want goo heat transfer, the tubing should be stapled up to the subfloor with the heat transfer plates like one of the other members suggested. I would not say you are a hack, the work is clean. Have you thought of joining the RPA?


Yes the transfer plates are a better way to go i agree but we have been doing this method with the bubble foil with proper air space and temp for over 20yrs with good results in small basic systems.. And i dont believe we used that exact manufacturer that was a example link i posted for protech to see. You seem to be implying i'm un educated in hydronics? And yes we are a member of the Radiant Panel Association. I dont really need those plates the foil works good for me. My customers are satisfied and going save money, feel healthier with the new radiant system over the forced air..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Plumbworker- Good Looking Install*

Did you have option of purchasing control panel pre-fabbed? That's what it looks like from their sales info. Just curious. If that is the case, it could cut down install time considerably.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

im not sure what you mean all i had to do was bring power in and a thermostat pretty simple..


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

those baxi combi boilers are pretty good units, i think the one you have there is like the 105he unit.
if i remember right the manual states that a inline filter should be installed on the the cold feed.
did you install the manual timer or digital one.
i remember the days of bashing two of those units in a day for the local government housing, section 8....
straight swaps though.
good money was earned installing the combi boilers.
they were my main earner in england and i come to the point i hated the things because thats all i was installing.
then i moved on to solar installs.
install looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

no actullay its a 310Fi and no timer is used...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never seen under floor hydronic heat, I find it very interesting, I have only install the type you fasten to the floor and cover with concrete etc. Is that method just as effective? I imagine it's much more cost-effective


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Its works very well if installed correctly.. I mainly use it for remodel applications if the existing hardwood is to be refinished etc.... Its a interesting layout though drilling hundreds of holes and lacing the tubing..


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I did the main floor of my own house with a 'staple-up' arrangement for the main floor radiant, and heat transfer plates were not necessary, my warm toes testify to that. I also used 'reflectix' brand foil bubble wrap under the tubing but had the joist bays beneath that filled with 1/2lb spray foam. I also spaced my tubing away from the subfloor by ripping 2 1/2" strips of 3/4' plywood and nailing them to span between the _bottoms of the top joist web, _keeping them nicely spaced from the subfloor. That trick would be an apprentice job if I was doing it for a customer, holy Hanna did my right deltoid give me grief after a few thousand overhead nail gun shoulder presses in two days.

Wherever the tubing went through a hole in a joist I used these tubing clips with the clip portion run into the hole in an attempt to minimize wood to plastic expansion noises, thinking that plastic on plastic would be quieter. I still get some noise, but I wonder if it is more or less than I would have experienced otherwise. I usually call them 'mouse ear clips'. Normally I'll be ringing the floor temp a bit lower, I'd bumped it up because I've been lazy about wiring my fan coil relay :lol:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> woud your R22 batt insulation still have an R22 rating if you laid it horizontal in the floor joist :blink:


Come on ol School ....... When ever I am engineering my insulation install........just like drainage f.u. The pipe can take more on the vertical than the horizontal .............at least that is what the guy with the orange vest at the store told me


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Never saw clear oxy barrier pipe? Is that what that is?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

yep.. clear oxy barrier i think uponor is what we used


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

On the pic of the boiler, and the piping.... I see you used 2 - 45's to make a 90. Try some refrigeration 90's, they are long radiused fittings.


----------

